# Tempestade Tropical MATTHEW (Atlântico 2010 #AL15)



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 22:37)

Nas Caraíbas formou-se a Tempestade Tropical MATTHEW













A previsão do trajecto é bastante complexa como dá a entender a _discussion_ do NHC. E esse trajecto, mais ou menos próximo e a interagir com terra pode ter enormes implicações na intensidade do mesmo.



> THE INITIAL MOTION ESTIMATE IS 280/14. TROPICAL STORM MATTHEW IS
> EXPECTED TO MOVE WEST TO WEST-NORTHWESTWARD FOR THE NEXT 48 HOURS
> OR SO...AND PASS OVER OR NEAR THE NORTHERN COASTS OF NICARAGUA AND
> HONDURAS IN 36-48 HOURS. AFTER THAT...THE GLOBAL MODELS DIFFER ON
> ...


----------

